# A faster reel mower?



## DFWdude (Aug 28, 2020)

I'm currently using a 20" cali trimmer. I have a big yard, and it takes a while to mow. I know that I can get a wider mower, but are any reel mowers wider and faster than 3.5mph? 
Thx


----------



## Boy_meets_lawn (Sep 27, 2020)

Your doing almost 16k with a 20"? Thats dedication. I think most walk behinds top out about there. I would look at the 26" plus to some of the larger Allet or cub cadet models but your yard better be wide open and pool table flat.


----------



## DFWdude (Aug 28, 2020)

If its flat enough for 20" wouldn't a wider mower be even more forgiving?


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

DFWdude said:


> If its flat enough for 20" wouldn't a wider mower be even more forgiving?


Take that thought to the extreme - a mower that is as wide as the lawn, such that it cuts in one pass.

If the HOC is set to 1/2", the very highest spots in the lawn will be cut at 1/2", but a spot 100' away that is 4" lower will be cut at 4 1/2".

Now imagine electric hair clippers that are only a couple inches wide. You could get down into very tight dips and cut all the grass blades to the same length.

Obviously these are gross exaggerations, but it serves to demonstrate the fact that the wider the mower, the more it will leave long grass in local low spots.

This is opposite to how a 4 wheeled rotary behaves, as it will sink into low spots and scalp the high spots. Reels follow the high spots and leave the low spots long.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Mow the front one day and the back the next?


----------



## DFWdude (Aug 28, 2020)

IMO pool table flat is a perfect world scenario. Im not holding the masters nor am I trying to have a survey crew stand in awe at my flatness. If I have a few low spots with longer grass, i'll deal with it.

As far as cutting the front and back on different days, it still nets the same time mowing.

I cant find pricing on the cub cadet infinicuts, but I'm quite sure they are over 10k, and the allets definitely are. Shocking how pricey these things are, and way way way above what Im willing to spend.

Even if I just upgrade to a 25" cali, It would shave off 10 - 12 passes in the back. That alone might be worth it.


----------



## Boy_meets_lawn (Sep 27, 2020)

Look into a automower, I use one for my backyard and it keeps it cut at 5/8" all day everyday. I will stop it for a day or 2 if I want to cut some stripes with the reel but I dont have to mow if I dont have the time or want to.


----------



## DFWdude (Aug 28, 2020)

Boy_meets_lawn said:


> Look into a automower, I use one for my backyard and it keeps it cut at 5/8" all day everyday. I will stop it for a day or 2 if I want to cut some stripes with the reel but I dont have to mow if I dont have the time or want to.


Is this a rotary machine? Husqvarna? If so it seems to only cut down to 0.8". And it aint cheap!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

DFWdude said:


> Is this a rotary machine? Husqvarna? If so it seems to only cut down to 0.8". And it aint cheap!


Here is a recent thread on this: Robomower Owners - Talk to Me!


----------



## Boy_meets_lawn (Sep 27, 2020)

DFWdude said:


> Boy_meets_lawn said:
> 
> 
> > Look into a automower, I use one for my backyard and it keeps it cut at 5/8" all day everyday. I will stop it for a day or 2 if I want to cut some stripes with the reel but I dont have to mow if I dont have the time or want to.
> ...


It cuts with a spinning disc that has basically razor blades on it. I modified a 310 to cut as low as I want with a dremmel and the fairway kit they sell for the larger mower. I'm into mine for roughly $900 and I bought it new off a popular auction site and installed it myself. I will say from looking at your journal it would cut very well in the wide open backyard. Message me if you have any questions about it.



This is cut by the husqvarna 310.


----------



## DFWdude (Aug 28, 2020)

It appears as if the fairway kit has been discontinued or is at least temporarily unavailable.

Waiting for call back from a dealer to discuss.


----------



## Boy_meets_lawn (Sep 27, 2020)

There is a fairway kit for sale on that auction site for $15 plus shipping.

Now its not a direct fit on the smaller units the only parts utilized from the kit is a spacer and bolts. You have to modify the spacer by removing some material but it took me probably 30 minutes with a dremmel and some sand paper.


----------



## DFWdude (Aug 28, 2020)

It fits the 430x, which is what I'd get if I go this route. 
Thanks!


----------



## Allan-00 (Aug 6, 2019)

Sinclair said:


> DFWdude said:
> 
> 
> > If its flat enough for 20" wouldn't a wider mower be even more forgiving?
> ...


I love using this method of thinking things through. Like you said the examples are poor when taken to the extremes but it makes understanding the difference very easy. Well said!


----------



## Slim 1938 (Aug 24, 2019)

I have a 25" commercial cal trimmer and it hauls ***. I'm not sure on exact speed but it's fast for sure. I mow my front yard in very little time.


----------



## DFWdude (Aug 28, 2020)

Slim 1938 said:


> I have a 25" commercial cal trimmer and it hauls @ss. I'm not sure on exact speed but it's fast for sure. I mow my front yard in very little time.


Hmmm. Cali specs say its ground speed is only .5mph more than the 20" residential model. 
I guess that would add up, over time.

Talking to automower dealer later this AM and will decide which way to go after that.


----------



## Slim 1938 (Aug 24, 2019)

@DFWdude I really can't see how you can keep up with much faster than that. Throttled up max your going pretty fast.


----------



## DFWdude (Aug 28, 2020)

Slim 1938 said:


> @DFWdude I really can't see how you can keep up with much faster than that. Throttled up max your going pretty fast.


Maybe I just walk fast or have a long stride. But the 20" residential throttled up and pinned seems slow to me. I find myself constantly wishing it would go faster. 
Not sure how the extra .5mph would feel


----------



## Slim 1938 (Aug 24, 2019)

@DFWdude When I bought mine new the dealer told me it was way faster than manual states. Like I said I'm not sure on actual speed but my mclane throttled up all the way isn't even close to the speed of my cal.


----------



## Automate (Aug 14, 2020)

Boy_meets_lawn said:


> I'm into mine (310) for roughly $900 and I bought it new off a popular auction site.


@Boy_meets_lawn Why are these about half the price on the auction site compared to the Husqvarna site if they are brand new with full warrantee from an authorized distributor?


----------



## DFWdude (Aug 28, 2020)

FWIW The 430x seems to be the same price at auction as on the mfg's site.


----------



## Boy_meets_lawn (Sep 27, 2020)

The msrp includes installation when buying from a dealer. The auction site has the mower with a install kit but you have to set it up yourself.

Its pretty easy to do but requires a few hours. I used thicker guage wire and buried it when I set mine up.


----------



## Automate (Aug 14, 2020)

Boy_meets_lawn said:


> The msrp includes installation when buying from a dealer. The auction site has the mower with a install kit but you have to set it up yourself.
> 
> Its pretty easy to do but requires a few hours. I used thicker guage wire and buried it when I set mine up.


Thanks


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

I will say that greensmowers will usually run faster than residential units. I think the specs on my Jacobsen say 3.8 mph but its quite a fast walk, a lot faster than the mclane I had before.


----------



## DFWdude (Aug 28, 2020)

@Boy_meets_lawn Can you post some more pics of your lawn that is cut w the automower?


----------



## Boy_meets_lawn (Sep 27, 2020)

So I installed my automower last August when I bought a greensmower so I dont have a ton of pictures. The 1st is when I installed it and fired the yard service that cut it high with a rotary. The 2nd is the end of last season cut at 0.8" before fairway kit mod and the last is spring this year at 0.5". I'll take a current picture when I get off work this afternoon.

Theres a few other members that have automowers cutting their yards low. They may have more pictures but the quality of cut in my opinion is the same as the greens mower minus the stripes.


----------



## Boy_meets_lawn (Sep 27, 2020)

This was on May 5th after using the reel for a double cut with the reel because I was spraying and use the stripes as a guide.


----------



## DFWdude (Aug 28, 2020)

@Boy_meets_lawn looks great. Thanks for the extra pictures!


----------



## Brou (Jun 18, 2020)

I would love to see someone cutting with a Cal Trimmer at top speed. I don't even go half way up and it's too fast for me. Maybe I have baby legs...


----------



## DFWdude (Aug 28, 2020)

https://youtu.be/h_Dvw-y08-E


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

DFWdude said:


> @Boy_meets_lawn looks great. Thanks for the extra pictures!


FWIW, I'm cutting 20k+ with a 26" Jacobsen and it takes about 1:15:00 to do a single cut over the whole lawn. I have three sections separated with a fence.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

DFWdude said:


> How can I post a vid? Lol


Upload to YouTube and include the link in your post. The forum will auto-embed the vid into your post.


----------



## DFWdude (Aug 28, 2020)

MasterMech said:


> DFWdude said:
> 
> 
> > How can I post a vid? Lol
> ...


I beat ya to it! Vid in previous post


----------



## DFWdude (Aug 28, 2020)

Automower dealer came out to have a look; I'd be in for 3 large to make it happen. 500 less if i do the install. Seems pretty pricey, which makes me hesitate.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

DFWdude said:


> Automower dealer came out to have a look; I'd be in for 3 large to make it happen. 500 less if i do the install. Seems pretty pricey, which makes me hesitate.


Folks spend more than that for mid-range riding lawn equipment every day. A Deere X350 is $3,200. Is the machine you're looking to buy just for cutting the grass? Do you WANT to do it yourself? If the answer to the latter isn't a "Heck yeah!" I'd cut that check for the automower.


----------



## DFWdude (Aug 28, 2020)

If I had the time, I'd love to keep it up myself.
But I just cut the back again earlier, then cut the check for the auto-mower. Its coming in two weeks.

Thanks fellas


----------



## DFWdude (Aug 28, 2020)

@Boy_meets_lawn can the fairway kit be modified to cut lower than 0.5"?


----------



## Boy_meets_lawn (Sep 27, 2020)

Ya, it has a .39" adapter which is the lowest it will go. Your yard needs to be pretty flat to cut that low as it would with a reel.


----------



## DFWdude (Aug 28, 2020)

Thanks!
As luck would have it, my fairway kit just got delivered.

Thanks!


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)




----------



## PNW_George (May 28, 2018)

Shindoman said:


>


Is that the C34 Electric? I talked to a dealer near Seattle who has the C34 gas version in their shop and offered it to me at the same price they quoted the Seattle Seahawks. Quite a bit more than my Dennis G860 but my unit was a demo and this unit essentially new. I understand they are the top two models for professional sports fields in Europe, it would be interesting to compare. I do plan on dropping by and taking a look just for giggles. I think my Dennis will get me by until I can't walk anymore. A 34 inch cylinder does make quick work of my 12K lawn. (Might be down to 10K, my wife keeps expanding her garden beds).

Another option, link below. No cartridge's and real money, pun intended. 42 inch cut and 8 mph with a seat attached.

https://www.allett-usa.com/collections/sports-pro-mowers/products/allett-regal-42-cylinder-mower

I was getting frustrated with Dennis as they didn't have a distributor in the US anymore and I needed a simple drive belt. With my sloped lawn I put more strain on the belt drive system that a flat football field would. It still works great but was starting to wear. After 3 years I sent a message via Facebook messenger and they finally replied. Seems I was going into junk mail. They shipped a new set of belts and a cartridge washer no charge and let me know they have a new distributor, World Sports USA. They are just getting set up but it is comforting to have a small presence again.


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

@PNW_George That is the electric version. 
I just ordered 2 drive belts for my Dennis from the lone Canadian Dennis dealer.
Never asked the price, just had them shipped from Toronto. 
Got my CC statement today, $212 cad! Yikes!


----------



## PNW_George (May 28, 2018)

Shindoman said:


> I just ordered 2 drive belts for my Dennis from the lone Canadian Dennis dealer.
> Never asked the price, just had them shipped from Toronto.
> Got my CC statement today, $212 cad! Yikes!


Ouch! Just picked my G860 up from full service and sharpening today. My lawn had grown so much I hope it recovers. The price was more than a top home rotary mower new. Hope my new belts last as long as my first set.


----------

